# Beaumauris 15/11/07 Any one up for it?



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Launching from Beaumauris about 4.30 am, I'm currently going by myself   but that's OK. Is any one else up for it? Pm a.s.a.p. or I'll see you on the water.


----------

